
Enterprise Social Networking Company Jive Software Files S-1 For IPO - thiele
http://www.forbes.com/sites/tomiogeron/2011/08/24/enterprise-social-networking-company-jive-software-files-s-1-for-ipo/
======
ryanrutan
I've used Jive Clearspace/SBS for more than 3+ years (both internal and
external), and I can honestly say it is one of the most extensible/agile
pieces of Java-based technology I've used in my 12+ year industry career. It
has been my experience that people who walk away from Jive with a negative
experience tend to be 1 of 2 use-cases. 1.) Over customization of the product
(as drivebyacct2 stated) or 2.) Those trying to make it something it is not,
which is usually a Document Management system. In both these scenarios, Jive
has made tremendous leaps forward in making extensions easier and more robust,
while also partnering with platforms like Alfresco/Sharepoint for better
Document Management capabilities. I strongly recommend those that haven't seen
the product first-hand in the last 12 months, to check out the new Jive 5
Engage platform with What Matters. The difference maker (IMO) is that Jive has
the best 6-12+ month user story when it comes to ramping up user collaboration
and keeping them efficient in that collaboration as their social
responsibilities grow in the face of exponentially louder activity streams and
notification management complications. Those are my 2 cents.

------
nemesisj
I'll go out on a limb and comment. I used to be a huge fan of their
"Clearspace" product and it got steadily and consistently worse over the
years. They seem like a good company, but man, their products went downhill.

------
callmeed
Anyone use Jive's product at work and care to comment?

~~~
drivebyacct2
I worked for a company that over customized it, but I was not a huge fan of
it. I don't think that the support or the quality of software justified the
price tag.

